# Flex bond over Kerdi?



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all how are you this evening? My name is Ron Ritchie and im from Brantford Ontario Canada. Im new here and so far looks like a great site!! Just what have been looking for.. I am looking forward to working with you guys for a long time comming! Im installing a tub replacement shower...Im using the schluter shower system.It is 100% installed and wrapped with kerdi.I used unmodified mortar for this entire process. Now its time to set the tile on the kerdi. Floor walls and ceiling. My question is. I have a few bags of Flex bond left over from another project a few weeks ago. Can I use the flexbond to set the tiles? I dont have a problem waiting for the flexbond to cure if its within 3 to 5 days of installing.Im doing the entire bathroom and will be buisy finishing the Drywall and Other plumbing fixtures after the tile is installed.It can be grouted any time after this period.What does everyone think? Has it been done and will it work out if I do? Just thinking of using up some material.If not I will just go buy unmodified mortar.. Please advise
Thanks , Ron Ritchie
Grand River Renovations


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I would stick with unmodified or you will lose your warrantee with schluter. Especially if you are using ceramic or porcelian tile. In between the kerdi and the tile how will it cure properly?

Schluter is very adamant about using non-modified, and for good reason. They have done a lot of testing and non-modified always performs the best.

What kind and size of tile are you using?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

The only reason Schluter makes those recommendations is because of the drying time (that could be required) using modified. In this fast-track time they know that installers can't be trusted to wait for the modified to cure. Unmodified DOES NOT ALWAYS PERFORM BEST (that's crazy) but it does dry the fastest.

Always follow the recommendations of the manufacturers.

Me? I'm using modified with porcelain tile, always.


----------



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> The only reason Schluter makes those recommendations is because of the drying time (that could be required) using modified. In this fast-track time they know that installers can't be trusted to wait for the modified to cure. Unmodified DOES NOT ALWAYS PERFORM BEST (that's crazy) but it does dry the fastest.
> 
> Always follow the recommendations of the manufacturers.
> 
> Me? I'm using modified with porcelain tile, always.


Interesting...What is your cure time before installing grout?The tile im installing is ceramic 12 x12 floor tile. Thing im just going to break down and buy some unmodified mortar..Ill use the flexbond on the bathroom floor. In an effort of my own sience im going to make up some pcs of of cement backer mortared the right waywith unmodified mortar and kerdi then use modified mortar to install a few tiles.I will remove 1 tile every 24 hrs to see how long it takes to cure.I will let everyone know how I make out.:clap:


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

I use Versabond over Ditra, lightly modified and works well, Flexbond IMHO is too highly modified for Ditra.

I do use Flexbond it to adhere Ditra to plywood though.


----------



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

cool thanks! Im going to lay 5 tiles on a strip of 3/4 plywood with a cement backer and kerdi.the plywood and cement backer are drying as we speak.Tommorow I will apply the kerdi and saturday I will set the 5 tiles..Starting Monday im going to remove 1 tile a day. I will post when all the flexbond is cured.If it isint within 5 days then its a bad idea for sure...lol At least this way we will all know. I also will leave the tester in the bath im working on to dry..Average air temp 20 degrees celcus (yes im Canadian)


----------



## joenyli (Nov 27, 2008)

*Well?*

So what happened? Which adhered the best?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

You know how those Canadians are. He was probably splitting wood while under the influence and hacked off a few fingers. We'll probably never hear from him again because he wasn't able to follow through on his experiment.


----------



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

cleveman said:


> You know how those Canadians are. He was probably splitting wood while under the influence and hacked off a few fingers. We'll probably never hear from him again because he wasn't able to follow through on his experiment.


LOL Us Canadians are one of a kind (as a country) thats for sure! we dont even know who's going to be running the darn country even though we just had an election 2 months ago... And to think there wasnt even sexual relations involved..All over a budget... Go figure-any how I did the experiment and even took pics. I lost the pics somehow though. After removing tiles for 5 days The flexbond was still showing signs of darkness. I will say that the tiles stick like crazy to the kerdi though. WOW. :thumbup:
So in conclusion I dont recomend flexbond over Kerdi unless you can leave it for at least 7 to 10 days before goruting.. Cold enough for ya?? EH!!!


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

because the air cant get to the Superflex to dry it.
that's why something like Ditraset will dry faster and hard with hydration.


----------

